# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Igre gladi ili kako će se djeca natjecati za školske obroke!

## no@

Min


> istarstvo socijalne politike i mladih objavilo je poziv za prijave projekata udruga usmjerenih na borbu protiv siromaštva i socijalne isključenosti na koji se mogu prijaviti udruge s projektima usmjerenim na osiguravanje prehrane u školi djece iz socijalno ugroženih obitelji.
> *Uvjerene smo da je model brige o siromašnoj djeci koji se oslanja na udruge krivi put rješavanja jednog od gorućih problema.* 
> *Ovakvim se modelom podriva sustavnost i dugoročno održiva podrška socijalno ugroženoj djeci*. 
> Nije jasno kako će se spriječiti obilježavanje te djece selekcijom niti je jasno što će biti s onim sredinama gdje nema udruga koje mogu zadovoljiti natječajne propozicije. Netko ironičan mogao bi ovaj natječaj nazvati i "Igrama gladi" jer će se, valjda, projekti natjecati i dobivati bodove prema nečijoj procjeni koja su i čija djeca gladnija i siromašnija te koje su udruge sposobnije nahraniti ih?!? 
> Sporna je i druga točka natječaja kojom se preko udruga želi nabavljati i dijeliti odjeću, obuću, školski pribor, opremu za nastavu tjelesno-zdravstvene kulture i drugih potrepština za djecu. *Država je dužna to činiti isključivo putem institucija sustava jer sva djeca u Hrvatskoj moraju imati jednake uvjete školovanja.*
> Ujedno, mora se javnosti odgovoriti da li se i kako predviđena proračunska sredstva povezuju s novcem koji nam stoji na raspolaganju u namjenskom programu FEAD Europske unije za koji je zaduženo Ministarstvo socijalne politike i mladih, raspisivatelj ovog nevjerojatnog natječaja. 
> Na jednako loš način, znači putem sličnog natječaja, rješavalo se i pitanje osobnih asistenata u nastavi.
> Tražimo od Ministarstva socijalne politike i mladih, ali i od Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i sporta da pristupe sustavnom rješavanju podrške djeci iz socijalno ugroženih obitelji kroz jačanje institucija sustava, a ne putem projektnog financiranja udruga.
> Sva djeca u Hrvatskoj moraju imati jednaka prava i jednake mogućnosti a to se može postići jedino dugoročnom sustavnom podrškom kroz institucije kojima to i jest u opisu poslova. Stoga od nadležnog ministarstva *tražimo poništenje ovog natječaja i žurnu izradu cjelovitog Programa subvencioniranja prehrane i materijalne podrške za socijalno ugroženu djecu školske dobi* koji će se osloniti na sustav centara za socijalnu skrb, u koordinaciji sa školama, uz isključivanje svakog oblika diskriminacije. 
> *O našem zahtjevu tražimo žurno i javno izjašnjavanje potpredsjednice Vlade Milanke Opačić i Pravobraniteljice za djecu Ivane Milas Klarić.*


Odličan tekst! Podržavam zahtjev! 
Točno ste "u sridu" problema pogodile.

----------

